# My current family room theater setup...



## boarder1995 (Mar 28, 2008)

Current rundown of my setup...
Toshiba 50" plasma
Denon 3300 receiver
PS3 blu-ray
Pioneer DVD (old unit)
Pioneer laserdisc player (really old unit)
Mirage bi-polar 895i fromts and mbs rears
SVS Ultra13 subs - 2 of them! One front right and the other back left in this photo. Currently I've got them both up front though.

Here's a pic of the current room setup...








Future plans include...
New speakers all around (except subs)
Amp(s)
Pre-amp or receiver
Drop-down electric screen and projector


----------

